# Email reset problems



## Lunaticsamurai (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi Guys.

I'm continuously having to reset my password as the one saved is not working. 

Every time i try and login i get a message saying "Login failed, you have 4 attempts left of 5"

I click the link to reset my password then when i am logged out and go to log in again, i have to go through the same thing. 

So far today i have reset my password about 7 times.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lunaticsamurai (Mar 17, 2013)

Lunaticsamurai said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> I'm continuously having to reset my password as the one saved is not working.
> 
> ...




Where are the site mods?


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

Lunaticsamurai said:


> Where are the site mods?


Hey there,

Which browser are you using? If Chrome/FireFox, please ensure that when you changed your password (after logging in with the temp one) that the new password was updated. (You should get a pop-up box confirming this, but sometimes it fails to appear).

When you use the reset, are you immediately logging in and changing it, or does it always take you to the Login failed page regardless?

When you logged in to post this, was this under the temp password or one that you changed to?

Thanks,
- JB


----------



## Lunaticsamurai (Mar 17, 2013)

Admin4Tee's said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Which browser are you using? If Chrome/FireFox, please ensure that when you changed your password (after logging in with the temp one) that the new password was updated. (You should get a pop-up box confirming this, but sometimes it fails to appear).
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply. I'm on OSX Safari. Everytime i try and log in it autofills my saved password. I then get the notification page so i click reset, click the link in the email, change my password immediately, save it as a new password. When i am automatically logged out i try to login again then have to go through the whole process, every time.


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

Lunaticsamurai said:


> Thanks for your reply. I'm on OSX Safari. Everytime i try and log in it autofills my saved password. I then get the notification page so i click reset, click the link in the email, change my password immediately, save it as a new password. When i am automatically logged out i try to login again then have to go through the whole process, every time.


Can you see how many passwords is saved to your account? 

Lee


----------



## Lunaticsamurai (Mar 17, 2013)

Admin4Tee's said:


> Can you see how many passwords is saved to your account?
> 
> Lee


It seems to be fine now? not sure what was going on but the last three times i have logged on its kept me logged on. Maybe a glitch in the site. 

If anything changes i will post up.


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

Glad to hear it has been fixed. 
Do you recall changing anything in the steps you took to log into the site when the fix occurred?
Otherwise, just let us know if this issue kicks up again. 

Richard.


----------

